# Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.



## Rumbler777 (1. Februar 2016)

*Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.*

Hallo,

ich und meine Mitbewohner haben uns gestern folgende Frage gestellt. Worin genau liegt der Nutzen des 4ten Pins bei einem entsprechendem Lüfter?
Häufig werden ja die 4-Pin Fans als sogenannte PWM-Fans (Pulsweitenmodulation) vermarktet. Nach ein bisschen Recherche ist uns allerdings aufgefallen, dass ein 3-Pin Fan ebenfalls PWM beherrscht.

Wer sich nicht so mit PWM auskennt, hier eine kleine und einfache Erklärung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man, dass die Lüftergeschwindigkeit, über das ein- bzw. aussetzen der Spannung geregelt wird. Innerhalb eines Duty-Cycles wird diese mehrfach an- bzw. ausgeschaltet und am Ende ergibt sich so eine höhere oder eben niedrigere Gesamtspannung mit der der Lüfter dann versorgt wird.

Nun zurück zur eigentlichen Frage: Was genau macht der 4te Pin eines 4-Pin-Lüfters? 
Mit ein bisschen Recherche komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass auf dem 4. Pin das sogenannte "Sense"-Signal übertragen wird. Nun stellt sich hier die Frage, was ist dieses Signal? Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit scheint es hier nicht zu sein, da ein 3-Pin Lüfter ebenfalls eine Anzeige der Lüftergeschwindigkeit beherrscht.

Meine Mitbewohner meinten, rein von einem elektrotechnischen Hintergrund macht es keinen Sinn einen 4-Pin Lüfter zu betreiben, da ein 3-Pin Lüfter genau die gleichen Funktionen bieten kann. Lediglich eine Verbesserte Kontrolle und etwas schnellere Reaktion auf die Temperaturen könnte ein 4-Pin Lüfter bieten, aber da handelt es sich auch nur um wenige Millisekunden.

Kennt sich hier wer aus und kann uns da mal erleuchten?


----------



## Körschgen (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.*

Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss


Bitte sehr.


----------



## Rumbler777 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.*

Na das nenn ich mal eine gelungene Erklärung, danke!


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.*



Rumbler777 schrieb:


> ...dass ein 3-Pin Fan ebenfalls PWM beherrscht.



Einfach erklärt, für dich und deinen Mitbewohner: 

3 Pin Lüfter sind Spannungsreguliert. Das heisst die Spannung zum Lüfter wird zwischen 5 und 12 Volt geregelt. Zusätzlich kann über den 3ten Pin die Drehzahl des Lüfters abgelesen werden.

4 Pin Lüfter werden geregelt über das PWM Signal. Am Lüfter selber liegen 12 Volt direkt an. Der Lüfter wird sozusagen über das PWM Signal An und Aus geschaltet. Der 4te Pin übermittelt die Drehzahl des Lüfters.

Aus diesem Grund werden die 4 Pin Lüfter auch als PWM Lüfter vermarktet und die 3 Pin nicht...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Der Vorteil von 4-Pin Fans gegenüber 3-Pin Fans.*

Auch sehr empfehlenswert:
SpeedFan article: What is PWM and how is it used to control fan speeds?

3-Pin Lüfter kannst du so übrigens nicht über PWM steuern. Dann liegen nämlich einfach nur die konstanten 12V an, die Modulation per "Sense" bleibt weg.

Die Vorteile von PWM liegen bei den grundsätzlich sehr niedrigeren Mindestdrehzahlen (nicht immer relevant, zumal auch einige 3-Pin Lüfter bereits sehr weit runterkommen) und der kostengünstigeren Produktion. Die Nachteile liegen dahingehend bei störenden Nebengeräuschen bis hin zur mangelnder Kompabilitat mit manchen Lüftersteuerungen.


----------

